# Orchard Autocare. Porsche 911 (993) Turbo Win a bottle of Perfection.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the first of our 2014 write ups. Please feel free to post a comment as we will be picking someone to give a free bottle of our Perfection Spray Sealant.

I just had to do a wee photo gallery for such an awesome car and an awesome colour that literally exploded in the sunlight!! ENJOY!!!!!!

The car in question is a stunning 1998 Porsche 911 (993) Turbo finished in Ocean Blue. This car was originally sold to Thailand we found out when doing some background research so it's come a long way to be detailed by OCD-ni!! The car has been repainted before the present owner bought it and was booked in for an enhancement detail, wheel refurbishment and some leather repairs, on common wear spots on these cars. Once corrected the front end was to be covered with PPF to protect it from stone chips. On arrival a nasty chip on the wing mirror had been picked up the day before delivery, so this was removed and sent away to be repainted. On arrival, the first thing was to address the leather repairs which as always are carried out by our leather specialist Dynamix who is one of the foremost leather specialists in the UK. Once this was completed, the car was fully washed and decontaminated before being brought in to have the wheels removed. Products used:
•	Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy Snow Foam.
•	Orchard Autocare Tar Cleanse. 
•	Orchard Autocare Iron Cleanse. 
•	Orchard Autocare Bramley Bubble Bath Shampoo. (2 bucket method wash).
•	Zaino Clay.
•	Orchard Wheel Cleanse.














Once inside the wheels were removed fully cleaned and weights were fully removed before being sent for powder coat by Canavan's Autocentre.

In general the paint was in good condition with just some general swirl marks a few buffer trails and the odd random mark. The focus was to achieve as flawless a finish prior to the PPF being applied by Andrew from Smart Skin. The correction was a 2 stage process using Meguiars Microfibre correction system by DA then literally we refined the life out of it by rotary with Meguiars 205 and a finishing compound I made myself. In total about 20 hours correction time and then a following 20 + hours simply refining and finishing getting a near glass like finish. Once that was completed it was given the once over with Orchard Autocare Luminos to remove all polishing oils, fillers etc ensuring a perfect finish. 














The PPF was installed over a morning and once left to cure the entire car was coated in 4 coats of Speed Seal then Perfection. All plastics were dressed with Glitz. The Wheel arches were cleaned but as per the owners wishes were left as they were to retain the originality of a car that is used. Calipers were cleaned with a cotton bud and treated with 4 coats of Speed Seal.

The Engine bay again as per owners request to keep the car looking like it is not totally new the engine bay was wiped down and surfaced dressed with perfection leaving a natural "original" finish. Again not all grease was removed to keep originality.

Once the wheels returned the tyres were dressed with Orchard Autocare Glitz and the wheels were treated front and back with 4 coats of Speed Seal to give plenty of protection.

The interior was fully cleaned plastics were cleaned and protected with Orchard Autocare Interior Wizard and leather treated with Dynamix own products.

Now for the afters. And many thanks for reading…

Rollo.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The after results are stunning, very carefully and precisely detailed on a true classic, Great work plus love the hall marked em bro named photos as well :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Trip, I have to admit I prefer this type of detailing not renewing a car but sympathetically restoring it old and new patina and refinished took longer to do but it is how I'm going back to doing my detailing I want to get back to doing it for the love of it detailing great cars taking time to do write ups perfecting my very limited photography skills and generally having a ball...


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice work Rollo all done with OOC products i assume?


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Great work, as usual. :thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Simply awesome


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

inkey said:


> Nice work Rollo all done with OOC products i assume?


Many thanks. Yep always Only Orchard products used now, well some Megs compounds but I even made my own finishing compound up.



e_king said:


> Great work, as usual. :thumb:


Many thanks.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Kirkyworld said:


> Simply awesome


Many thanks.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great work as usual Rollo. Some outstanding results on such a great car.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

MEH4N said:


> great work as usual Rollo. Some outstanding results on such a great car.


Many thanks. I have to admit I just loved doing this and probably spent far too long on it, this one cost me money but it was worth it...


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..now looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunning finish, but then I've learned not to expect anything less having seen several of your write ups now


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome, absolutely awesome!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Absolutely stunning job Rollo on one of my all time favourite cars. Loving the carpet stripes in the front boot.


----------



## V12Vanquish (Jan 17, 2014)

I bought some of your Perfection detailer / sealant spray from you a couple of weeks ago. I must say it's fantastic stuff, I have layered my car up with a quick coat of it nearly every day for the last week or so and it looks very good. Only about an 1" out of the bottle, a little goes a long way. I also bought the white microfiber cloths you recommended.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very deep and crisp looking! Do you have any reseller yet?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Fantastic as always


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Great results as expected...great depth and clarity and as you have said it fairly comes "alive" in the sun


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

unreal work lad.

What do you think of the Megs Microfiber system?


----------



## Ford (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome car and work! Well done Rollo!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

The extra time you put in is always worth it if the results are as good as this.


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

Amazing! Straight out of a glossy magazine Perfection Personified!


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Great work guys
The shine you have achieved is nothing short of perfection!
Very well done


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome great car and a personal favourite of mine

Keep up the amazing work


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome mate! You clearly know your onions.


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice job , love that blue in the sun .


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm impressed with the leather repair, could have done with you guys when I had my MK2 TT with light grey leather seats, exactly the same problem as you have had there.


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pure car porn!! :thumb:


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Ronnie said:


>


There's something about this shot that's just perfect. 
Great work again m8y !!!:thumb:

Cheers 
David


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks amaz balls pal!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work Ronnie reminds of a 993 Turbo I polished back in 2010 http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194723 same car , same colour ! Great work buddy ! Love these cars 

Mario


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Awesome work on a truly beautiful car. Glosstastic, well done.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I was going to open with, what sun.

But there are a couple of pics with some sun...:lol:

Nicely Done...:thumb:

Nice to see a performance car loved but still used.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Cracking job on my favourite colour. What a stunner. Also top job on the seat.


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Absolutely stunning job Rollo on one of my all time favourite cars. Loving the carpet stripes in the front boot.


Many thanks!!



V12Vanquish said:


> I bought some of your Perfection detailer / sealant spray from you a couple of weeks ago. I must say it's fantastic stuff, I have layered my car up with a quick coat of it nearly every day for the last week or so and it looks very good. Only about an 1" out of the bottle, a little goes a long way. I also bought the white microfiber cloths you recommended.


its some stuff will get you hooked up with some more. Told you those cloths were the business!!



Hasan1 said:


> Fantastic as always


Many thanks.



sbrocks said:


> Great results as expected...great depth and clarity and as you have said it fairly comes "alive" in the sun


cheers I have to admit the difference under the halides then when we brought her out in the sun was amazing



horned yo said:


> unreal work lad.
> 
> What do you think of the Megs Microfiber system?


Cheers Chris.Megs is good stuff highly recommend it



Ford said:


> Awesome car and work! Well done Rollo!


Many thanks.



dennis said:


> The extra time you put in is always worth it if the results are as good as this.


Many thanks Dennis. Agreed you get out what you put in as they say.



Malakkastraat said:


> Amazing! Straight out of a glossy magazine Perfection Personified!


Many thanks,



robbo51 said:


> Great work guys
> The shine you have achieved is nothing short of perfection!
> Very well done


Cheers Robbo



gmcg said:


> Awesome great car and a personal favourite of mine
> 
> Keep up the amazing work


Will do many thanks



President Swirl said:


> Awesome mate! You clearly know your onions.


Many thanks been doing it since 1996 but still am learning. many thanks.



Karl woods said:


> Nice job , love that blue in the sun .


Cheers Karl.



dstill said:


> I'm impressed with the leather repair, could have done with you guys when I had my MK2 TT with light grey leather seats, exactly the same problem as you have had there.


Many thanks. We have a very good leather guy who so far has blown me away with what he can do.



Leo19 said:


> Pure car porn!! :thumb:


that it is..



91davidw said:


> There's something about this shot that's just perfect.
> Great work again m8y !!!:thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> David


Cheers David, it is a good shot.



R14CKE said:


> Looks amaz balls pal!


cheers Rickie



Eurogloss said:


> Great work Ronnie reminds of a 993 Turbo I polished back in 2010 http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194723 same car , same colour ! Great work buddy ! Love these cars
> 
> Mario


that looks amazing Mario. Many thanks



shaunwistow said:


> Awesome work on a truly beautiful car. Glosstastic, well done.


many thanks Shaun



james_death said:


> I was going to open with, what sun.
> 
> But there are a couple of pics with some sun...:lol:
> 
> ...


Cheers James you parcel went out this evening!!



Bustanut said:


> Cracking job on my favourite colour. What a stunner. Also top job on the seat.


Many thanks.



jonny2112 said:


> Stunning!


Cheers:thumb:


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Drop Dead Gorgeous!!! Im still drooling 

Josh


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning Rollo great work, one of my dream cars!


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Great work !!!!:thumb:


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks great, love one like that

Got to love a bit of perfection, I use it all the time handy product to have


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

well done guys that's some improvement on a nice car


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Lovely car and great finish. What was used on the leather, the colour looks completley different?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

josh263uk said:


> Drop Dead Gorgeous!!! Im still drooling
> 
> Josh


That she is..



AaronGTi said:


> Stunning Rollo great work, one of my dream cars!


Many thanks Aaron



Pedro92 said:


> Great work !!!!:thumb:


Cheers Prdro



BUGLASS21 said:


> Looks great, love one like that
> 
> Got to love a bit of perfection, I use it all the time handy product to have


Many thanks. Agreed Perfection is hard to beat.



ColinEhm1 said:


> well done guys that's some improvement on a nice car


Many thanks Colin



Jack said:


> Lovely car and great finish. What was used on the leather, the colour looks completley different?


The match was perfect it was recoloured and repaired then conditioned with Dynamix leather products.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

The seats look great.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Jack.


----------



## george16930 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Stunning, absolutely stunning*

Rollo title says it all STUNNING job on a beautiful car and all with your own products. Just so every one knows the jobs you do on all cars, not just these super cars, are Top Notch and my car is a testament to your work. Cheers George


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

That Porsche looks amazing, congratulations on the finish looks stunning .... i need to try some of that perfection.


----------



## IkeWoods93 (Apr 27, 2013)

cracking job! Love the colour and its like a mirror :thumb: I bet your customer was a happy chap


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Just fantastic - my perfect dream garage queen car

m33


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

george16930 said:


> Rollo title says it all STUNNING job on a beautiful car and all with your own products. Just so every one knows the jobs you do on all cars, not just these super cars, are Top Notch and my car is a testament to your work. Cheers George


Many tanks George, much appreciated.



mt8 said:


> That Porsche looks amazing, congratulations on the finish looks stunning .... i need to try some of that perfection.


Many thanks. Perfection is the new Wonder products give me a PM and I will hook you up with some at a good price.



IkeWoods93 said:


> cracking job! Love the colour and its like a mirror :thumb: I bet your customer was a happy chap


Many thanks. The was over the moon that's for sure.



m33porsche said:


> Just fantastic - my perfect dream garage queen car
> 
> m33


Many thanks. Was mine too until I met this one lol she fought us every step of the way a true widow maker as I could have given up detailing happily after this one lol!


----------

